

Source code and manuals of many old Unixes - dpeck
http://minnie.tuhs.org/cgi-bin/utree.pl

======
msluyter
I was just browsing around randomly and ran across this. Fun stuff:

 _When you type to UNIX, a gnome deep in the system is gathering your
characters and saving them in a secret place. The characters will not be given
to a program until you type a return, as described above in Logging in._

------
a_bonobo
I studied under Warren, he's a super-cool prof who knows a lot about his
stuff. Also the nerdiest prof I ever had.

Edit: If you want more nice old UNIX-stuff, check out his paper here, on UNIX-
archeology: <http://works.bepress.com/warren_toomey/1/>

------
screen777
<nitpick> plural of Unix: Unices </nitpick>

~~~
Nick_C
No. It's root is not Latin.

